# Talk about local bands, yeah....



## josh jones (Jan 12, 2007)

anybody ever heard of Mel Hynes and the Kootenay Legends? there a local (Columbia Valley, BC) band, that sings of the valley, in country. Mel is my teacher in guitar, and I just wanted to know how far his music has travelled? Any body intersted in classic style modern country, and likes a good CD worth less than the usual $20, then go get mel hynes and the kootenay legends, a history in the making, part one? any other local bands?....


----------



## josh jones (Jan 12, 2007)

that's cool, I don't often travel to Invermere, you ever been to Golden, or Parson more rather?


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

Hey Josh Jones, I used to know of a band that played/lived in Golden, probably long before you were born! They were called Mud Crack Rose. Have you ever heard that name before?


----------



## josh jones (Jan 12, 2007)

Gilliangirl said:


> Hey Josh Jones, I used to know of a band that played/lived in Golden, probably long before you were born! They were called Mud Crack Rose. Have you ever heard that name before?


No, I can not say I have heard of that band, but that is cool. have you ever heard of the PINE beetles? they used to be a band of my friends before they became friends... or aquaintences....
so yeah...


----------

